# New Group Buy, Emperor / Statesmen " CLOSED"



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2005)

Okay time to reinvest those holiday profits 

This is a group buy for Emperor, Statesmen, Jr Statesmen VII (fixed)

No substitutions, tubes, bits, or anything else. PENS ONLY   

Terms & Conditions

Group buy closes at 100 pens

Order will be placed when the FIXED version of the Jr. Statesmen VII come in, should be soon.

Payment by CHECK ONLY no Pay Pal or Fees. Mail to:

Anthony Turchetta
PO Box 285
CAve CReek, AZ 85327

SHIPPING

Will be a flat fee of 11.00 per order. This includes, packaging, priority mail, &  insurance. This was determined based on law of averages, some will be more & some less. CS does not charge shipping to me, but soes charge insurance. Appropiate mailing boxes will be used. So Emperor kits will be mailed in original packaging.

Invoices for orders will not be sent, add up your order & postage and send a check. 

Here are the ACTUAL cost of the kits, LESS the 25% discount taken.

Emperor

4131 - 22K-fp - 37.50
4130 - 22K-rb - 33.75
4133 - blk-fp - 30.00
4132 - blk-rb - 25.75

Statesmen.....................Jr Statesmen VII (fixed)

0321 - 22K-fp - 26.25..........2325 - 22K-fp - 21.75
0322 - 22K-rb - 22.50..........2326 - 22K-rb - 19.50
0323 - blk-fp - 22.50..........2327 - blk-fp - 18.75
0324 - blk-rb - 18.00..........2328 - blk-rb - 16.50

Happy New Year and sales for 2006


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2005)

Reserved for orders, I will be keepping a Master LIst off line



AT..........25 kits
* DWK5150......4
* Woodpens.....8
* jbburri.........8
* Nathan.........6
* Deere41............5
* Serge..........6  *
* Texa John.......6
* Greg M..........3
* Jimbo..........5
* Geo............8
* Corbitt........7
* Mikey..........5 +
* Dave C.........6
C  Eddie C........4
* Erin............3
* eastern47.......3
* Mick............4

* - checks recieved


----------



## DWK5150 (Dec 30, 2005)

Anthony,

Ill take one each of the Jr. Statesmen.


----------



## woodpens (Dec 30, 2005)

I'll take 2 each of the following:

Jr Statesmen VII (fixed)

2325 - 22K-fp - 21.75
2326 - 22K-rb - 19.50
2327 - blk-fp - 18.75
2328 - blk-rb - 16.50

Total 8 pen kits for $164.00 including $11 shipping.

Thanks for putting this together, Anthony!


----------



## jbburri (Dec 30, 2005)

Anthony I would like to order:
Emperor
1 - 4133 - blk-fp - 30.00
1 - 4132 - blk-rb - 25.75

Jr Statesmen VII (fixed)
1 - 2325 - 22K-fp - 21.75
1 - 2326 - 22K-rb - 19.50
2 - 2327 - blk-fp - 18.75
2 - 2328 - blk-rb - 16.50

8 pens &167.50 plus $11.00 shipping

Would you order accessory kit and extra tubes? I would be interested one of each for both styles of pens.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jbburri_
> <br /> Would you order accessory kit and extra tubes? I would be interested one of each for both styles of pens.



Sorry John, PENS only.


----------



## agfox (Dec 30, 2005)

Greets Anthony,

I'd like:

2 black rollerball emperor's 
1 22k rollerball emperor

85.25 + 11.00 shipping

Thanks,

Nathan


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2005)

Anthony,

I'm not ready yet, you'll do this again in about two weeks, right???[][][][][]


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2005)

What is a Jr. Statesman 7 (fixed)???  As opposed to floating??interest rate??

Coming attractions???


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />Anthony,
> 
> I'm not ready yet, you'll do this again in about two weeks, right???[][][][][]



WRONG [xx(] [!] [xx(] [!] 

I think you should order 50 kits and close this thing ED []


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2005)

I think you should order 50 kits and close this thing ED 

Sorry, Anthony, my home equity might not cover that!!!  Shows don't start again until March.


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ed4copies_
> <br />What is a Jr. Statesman 7 (fixed)???  As opposed to floating??interest rate?? Coming attractions???



Just what I want, my nads busted before the New Year []

7, as in, come 7 or 11, everybody's lucky numbers.
Floating interest rate....what everybody's interest rates are doing lately, floating up, and coming attractions....My new Limited Edition []

Now isn't Dawn calling you []


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2005)

On a serious note for a moment, congratulations, Anthony!!

I have a fair idea how many of those kits you had, if you have sold enough to need more you deserve congrats!!!!  Keep it up, buddy!  

No, Dawn is busy e-mailing some guy about a battery stand last I heard.


----------



## Deere41h (Dec 30, 2005)

Anthony  I would like the following:

......5 ea 2326 Jr Statesman RB $19.50

Total $108.50 with shipping


They must be the version II <b>Fixed.</b>  I Still have too many of the version II that I won't sell because of the thread problems.

Thanks for doing this!!


----------



## PenWorks (Dec 30, 2005)

Thanks Ed, my Amber Ripple LE, has taken off, I could see me selling about 50 of those in the next couple months. [] [] 

Yep, not to many folks in this country have a combo, drill sharpener / charger / kiln stand , but as you would say, multitasking []


----------



## ed4copies (Dec 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Thanks Ed, my Amber Ripple LE, has taken off, I could see me selling about 50 of those in the next couple months. [] []



Keep it up!  And remember, if you need to contract out some of that turning, I'm available!![][][]


----------



## Darley (Dec 30, 2005)

Anthony this is to good to miss, even though I don't have the bushing yet ( have to wait for Dario to come back from vacation to see if he got at his place ) 

So I would like to order 6 of Jr VII     2326 - 22K-rb - @$19.50 = $ 117.00 + Shipping

Just calculate the shipping, let me know and I will send you a pay-pal

Thanks


----------



## TexasJohn (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey Anthony - You are going to be named in the divorce suit []  I'm in for 2 Statesman RB #0322 @ 22.50 = 45.00 and 2 Statesman RB #0324 @  18.00 = 36.00 + shipping 11.00 Total should be 92.00. And as the man says, The check will be in the mail.  If you would like some other form of payment let me know (soon - like before Monday) and I will have it on it's way. I really appreciate you doing this for us. God bless and have a good New Year.  Texas John


----------



## TexasJohn (Dec 31, 2005)

Anthony - I am going to up my order to 3 Statesman RB # 0322 @ 22.50 = 67.50 and 3 Statesman RB #0324 @ 18.00 = 54.00 + 11.00 shipping = 132.50. Thanks - Texas John and I hope this does not cause you a problem or confusion.


----------



## GregMuller (Dec 31, 2005)

Anthony,
I would like to order

1-4132 Blk RB EMP
1-2328 Blk Jr Statesman

Total with shipping- $53.25
Check is on its way. Thanks.
Greg Muller


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Dec 31, 2005)

Anthony,
I would like to order

Jr Statesman
3- 2326- 22k - rb $19.50
2- 2328- blk - rb $16.50

Total with shipping
$102.50

Thanks alot.
check in the mail

Jim


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Dec 31, 2005)

Anthony, I would like:
Jr. Satesman (fixed)
2 - 2325 - 22K-fp - $21.75
6 - 2326 - 22K-rb - $19.50
Total $160.50 + shipping (please let me know if $11 shipping to me is O.K.)
I can mail you a MO on Tuesday. If you want $$ faster I can paypal including their charges.


----------



## GregMuller (Jan 1, 2006)

Anthony,
I am going to add a Jr Statesman FP to my order. I will make the adjustment in price and send out a check today for the total order. 
Thanks. Greg Muller.


----------



## gtanajewski (Jan 1, 2006)

I am in for 
(2) 0322 - 22K-rb - 22.50    $45.00
(5) 2326 - 22K-rb - 19.50    $97.50 
         Shipping            $11.00
                    Total   $153.50


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 1, 2006)

I tried to call CS Friday to see when the new Jr. Statesmen were coming in, they were closed, so I will contact them Tuesday and let you all know.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 1, 2006)

Please put me down for 
0321 - 22K-fp - 26.25 x1
0322 - 22K-rb - 22.50 x1
0323 - blk-fp - 22.50 x1
0324 - blk-rb - 18.00 x2
$107.25 plus shipping will be headed your way.

Sent my check on Tuesday, so you should have it by Saturday. just wanted to let you know.


----------



## DaveC (Jan 2, 2006)

OK I'm in for 6 pens:

2ea 4130 - 22K-rb - 33.75
1ea 4131 - 22K-fp - 37.50
2ea 2326 - 22K-rb - 19.50
1ea 2325 - 22K-fp - 21.75

165.75 + 11.00 shipping
Total 176.75

Thanks,
Dave Crawford
I hope I can sell these[xx(]


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 2, 2006)

This group buy is closed. Thanks all who jumped in. As I stated, I will contact CS when they expect the new Jr. Statesmen.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 4, 2006)

Any word back on when they expect the new thread designs? I have a few sitting idle waiting for the new parts before assembly.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 4, 2006)

I talk to Nil's yesterday, they are expecting them anyday. He said he was going to let me know and make a post when they arrive. So hopefully by the end of this week.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 10, 2006)

Pen kits have been ordered. should mail out to you by Monday. Replacement parts for the Jr. Statesmen V2 have come in for the proper threading.


----------



## agfox (Jan 10, 2006)

*cheers*

N.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 13, 2006)

Well good news is.....the kits came in today []
Some more good news, I just glanced at the Jr Sts and they have the new coupler []
Per Nils, the 22K Jr Sts V2 allways worked, I did not believe this, but tried the 
two I had in stock and they worked fine. I am going to check the other ones I have.
Not sure if anything was back ordered yet. I will get them all packed up
Sunday and mailed Monday. If there is anything short/BO/missing I will let you know.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 15, 2006)

Pens are all packed and will ship MOnday.


----------



## its_virgil (Jan 16, 2006)

Hope you got my address correct. I can hardly wait[8D]
Do a good turn daily!
Don


> _Originally posted by PenWorks_
> <br />Pens are all packed and will ship MOnday.


----------



## Darley (Jan 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by its_virgil_
> <br />Hope you got my address correct. I can hardly wait[8D]
> Do a good turn daily!
> Don
> ...



Same here ! maybe Anthony if you write my name only on to the address label, I may have them by Tuesday[]

Edit PS you got the faster Pony Express from the States[], last time the order took only 3 days[]


----------



## Gary Max (Jan 16, 2006)

Post office open this Monday the 16th of Jan??????????


----------



## Mikey (Jan 16, 2006)

Nope. Holiday as far as I know. Banks closed too.


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 16, 2006)

What's up with that !! I'm working today [V]
So I guess Tuesday.


----------



## agfox (Jan 16, 2006)

You're going to let a little thing like a federal holiday get in your way?  Start driving bubba... 

[}] []

N.


----------



## DaveC (Jan 16, 2006)

Darn![] I'm really looking forward to these. Oh well. Another day really won't hurt.[]


----------



## GregMuller (Jan 19, 2006)

Anthony, 
Recieved mine today. I can't wait to turn them. Thanks for putting this together.


----------



## agfox (Jan 19, 2006)

Yup, mine are at the PO because I wasn't here to sign.

*cheers*

N.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 19, 2006)

Mr. Anthony,

Recieved mine today as well. I was a bit surprised that you needed the large box because I thought they would all be in baggies. I was even more surprised when I saw all the boxes inside. I had thought Emporer pens were sent by mistake. Anyway, thanks for the group buy, for the fast service and going above and beyond for me.

BTW, anyone else mad at their postman for leaving a box worth several hundred on the front steps of their house in a busy neighborhood?

[!]


----------



## DaveC (Jan 19, 2006)

My neighborhood isn't busy, and I wish the postman would have left it.[!] All I got was a pink slip saying I can pick it up tomorrow at the PO.[]


----------



## PenWorks (Jan 19, 2006)

Yeh, I was surprised as well, The Statesmen are shipping in boxes like the Emperor and I noticed they are including the nicer metal rollers. So are the Jr Sts, some of them have the metal roller as well. Glad they are coming in. Sorry about the trip to the PO for some of you. but I have to walk to the PO everyday, no mail delivery in my area.


----------



## jimbo 31751 (Jan 20, 2006)

Received mine yesterday,[] thanks for your effort on the group buy Anthony.


Jim


----------



## DaveC (Jan 20, 2006)

I just picked them up from the Post Office. Thanks for the effort.


----------



## DWK5150 (Jan 21, 2006)

Got mine.  Thanks Anthony.


----------



## mick (Jan 21, 2006)

Got mine this morning. Now to figure out what to make em out of. I've got a nice piece of Amboyna picked out and maybe one of the Pipemakers lucites. Beyond that I'm still thinking [][?] 
Thanks again Anthony!


----------



## jbburri (Jan 22, 2006)

Got mine yesterday, met the postlady as she was pulling out of my drive.  Thanks for your effort, Anthony, in running the buy.


----------



## Darley (Jan 26, 2006)

Got mine today Anthony, Thank you very much.


----------

